# 23" Apple Cinema Display Vs. 24" Dell Ultrasharp



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Bottom line any real benefit for going with an ACD oppose to all the other 23-24" LCD's out there? Is there really a difference? Will I be missing out on anything?

Thanks for the 411.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The 23" ACD just looks better (read: cosmetically) than any comparable competition model.  Specification wise, the 23" ACD is not as good as most comparable, better priced, third-party 23" LCD panels, in brightness, contrast, or response time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

If you're doing color corrective type stuff and put them side by side, the Apple 23's Cinema Displays win hands down over the Dells.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Teull us what the use is, makes advice easier. There are differences....whether they will make a difference for your use - hard to say.
Personally I think Apple is overdue for a display change - they are a bit "me too" right now and still somewhat over priced.
You will not be disappointed tho in image quality.

Looks are subjective and personally I prefer a black frame on a monitor. I find the controls just okay on the Apple - 
If Samsung gets the 24.4T price down from the stratosphere that's one I'd recommend whole heartedly.

Oh I just checked - it's down to $1090 from $1850 last year - that's a terrific monitor .

Vertical rotation and excellent height adjustment. 3 Year warranty - Black or silver.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

mguertin said:


> If you're doing color corrective type stuff and put them side by side, the Apple 23's Cinema Displays win hands down over the Dells.


Aye. I've been reading this which is why I'm starting to lean towards the ACD's again. I've also heard Viewsonic is very good in this area, too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

In our mine there is only two for graphics - Samsung and ACD. Viewsonics not in the same class in our mind.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> In our mine there is only two for graphics - Samsung and ACD. Viewsonics not in the same class in our mind.


Really? I've always pictured Samsung as an brand named positioned to provide good value at affordable prices. Great quality but not top of the line in their offerings.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nope Samsung is a leader in LCD screens whether computer monitors or TVs or even their cell phones -- just beautiful. I'm with MacDoc in giving a high recommendation to Samsung over any other brand if you need quality. A lot of Viewsonics use older LCD technology that are bland in comparison especially if you're not looking directly at them.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice, I'm in the market for a LCD because I'm going to be learning Final Cut Pro, etc and looking for something that offers great color reproduction and suits this type of application.

I think I'm going to go with a 20" samsung for now till I'm at a more professional level then sell it and purchase their 24" model.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's a review that reflects our experience as well- the first LCD I'll have on my desk by choice.



> n the basis of my experience, the 244T, and by extension its slightly smaller relative, the 214T, have to be among the best LCDs for photographic computing of any displays offered at a competitive price. Frankly, that doesn’t leave many brands left to try. The Samsung SyncMaster 244T I worked with is a solid, finely-crafted product that reproduces photographic images with a beautiful richness of color. It also provides the means to adjust the image attributes to individual perception that allows for a close match to what you would expect from the image on screen.
> 
> Now that the CRTs photographers and graphic pros relied on for years are gone, *I and a lot of fellow digital photographers I’ve talked with have been concerned whether any LCD from the general computer marketplace could do the job that CRTs handled in the past.* I’m happy to report that this newest Samsung SyncMaster model meets the test in all respects.


Shutterbug: The Samsung SyncMaster 244T And 214T


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

dona83 said:


> ...I'm with MacDoc in giving a high recommendation to Samsung over any other brand if you need quality...


Here's quality.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Amended ..."affordable quality"


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Amended ..."affordable quality"


That one's actually dropped about $600 US in the last year. 

Currently using an old 17" Sony (Multiscan 200sf, these were selling for about a grand when I bought our first one back around '98, this is the second one we've owned) to hold palettes, etc. It's beyond calibration, but works just fine for what we need it to do.

Main CRT is a LaCie electron blue IV 19", just over 2 years old (got a smoking deal on it, under $400). Should be good for another year before we have to replace. Then, those EIZO's should be almost affordable...

Love those specs, plus a five year warranty.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

The Dell is an I-PVA panel, while the ACD is IPS. In a nutshell, IPS has far more accurate and consistent color than other types. 

The ACD has genuine 8-bit, 16.77Mill colors, while the Dell is likely 6bit + 2bit dithering for 16.2Mill colors. Ignore the advertisements and marketing about color depth. Most companies claim to have true 16.7Mill colors, but the caveat is that they achieve it with dithering.

IPS Pros: High color accuracy, wide viewing angles, consistent color throughout the entire LCD. 

I-PVA Pros: High contrast, bright, high response rate (great for high-end gaming). 

Dell: Dell 2407WFP - WSGFWiki 
ACD: Apple Cinema HD Display: 23-inch - WSGFWiki

The ACD is one of only a few 1920x1200 IPS panels that I know of in production.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Nice, I'm in the market for a LCD because I'm going to be learning Final Cut Pro, etc and looking for something that offers great color reproduction and suits this type of application.


You're still going to require a monitor for video work, something like a Sony BVM-A20F1U 20". LCD's are just for work flow and editing environment if you try and rely on them to color correct for output you'll have nothing but problems. 

If you want good lcd's for video work go with Planar.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

After reading all these replies, I knew there was a reason why I held on to my old Viewsonic 21" CRT for so long.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes - the Sammie was the first where I did not miss my high end Sony 500 series CRT .took a while.


----------

